# Such a majestic breed



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lol 
It’s just their nightly bitey face games.


----------



## A-arons Kodster (Sep 2, 2018)

I agree....very majestic indeed.
















Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Our 2 look just the same at times. Looks/sounds like they are going to kill one another. But never any blood!


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

... some additional Vizsla pure majesty!😂🤣


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

derwos said:


> ... some additional Vizsla pure majesty!😂🤣
> 
> View attachment 104447


I have one of those too.


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

texasred said:


> I have one of those too.
> View attachment 104450
> 
> View attachment 104450


😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂🤣

One of these, too? I've NO IDEA how she got up there without me hearing her!!!


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I know how Miksa got up on the kitchencounter... he got fed up with us humans chatting in the kitchen and not looking at him for entire 60 seconds...


----------



## derwos (Nov 10, 2019)

Gabica said:


> I know how Mike got up on the kitchencounter... he got fed up with us humans chatting in the kitchen and not looking at him for entire 60 seconds...
> 
> View attachment 104455


@Gabica, HILARIOUS!!!! Looks like he's perfectly comfortable with being up there, too! Like it's "His Spot"!😂🤣

Gawd!! I just love vizslas!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

@derwos
I’ve caught them on top of the dresser, the roll top desk, the washer and dryer, and the kitchen table. I’ve even had one leap on the hood of the Durango, but nothing as tall as what your girl did.


----------

